# Monster Beats Dr. Dre Studio /Solo HD Headphones!



## Acid (21. August 2010)

Hi,

ich bin schon lange auf der suche nach dem richtigen kopfhörer für mich!

Bisher hat mich kein kopfhörer richtig überzeugt, ich hatte z.b. das Logitech G35 welches in spielen wirklich sehr gut war, jedoch bei musik nicht den gewissen wooow effekt brachte! Zumal es auch wirklich extrem schwer war, und ich nach 1-2 stunden zocken wirklich kopfschmerzen bekahm.

Ein Medusa hatte ich auch schon, dieses hat mich von der qualität absolut nicht überzeugt, und das selbe wie beim logitech klang in spielen war gut, doch musik völlig daneben.

Sennheiser Pc160 hatte ich relativ lange, war auch qualitativ das beste bisher, jedoch der sound den beiden anderen unterlegen. Musik war einigermaßen ok.

Ein Razer Barracuda hatte ich ebenfalls, Mäuse kann razer zweifellos punkten doch in sachen headsets oder kopfhörer haben sie meines erachtens total daneben gehauen! Die Qualität war extrem schlecht, auch der sound war nunja vvl auf dem niveau eines 60 euro sennheiser.



So nun suche ich ein headset/ kopfhörer, muss nicht zwangsläufig ein headset sein. Welches nicht zu extrem groß / schwer ist, optisch auch was hermacht, und klanglich eben absolut überzeugt!

Dabei bin ich auf die Monster Beats von Dr. Dre gestoßen, sehr fasziniert hat mich auch das kabel welches beiliegt, womit man den kopfhörer am iphone nutzten kann, und direkt im kabel ein mikrofon intergriert ist, welches für das iphone konzipiert ist! Wäre für mich auf jedenfall sehr praktisch, und ich würde den kopfhörer sicherlich auch beim musikhören am iphone nutzen. Jetzt meine frage denkt ihr ich kann das kabel mit dem mikro auch am pc nutzten? Sprich also den kopfhörer als headset?

Und kann jemand was zu den Modellen sagen?

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen folgenden modellen:

Dem Studio:
Beats by Dr. Dre Official Site ? High Performance Headphones from Monster

Und dem Solo HD
Beats by Dr. Dre Official Site ? High Performance Headphones from Monster


Ich hoffe jemand hat schon etwas efahrung.

Gruß


----------



## kero81 (21. August 2010)

Huhu Acid! 
Diese hier kann ich Dir empfehlen:

Shure SRH750DJ Test Kopfhörer

AKG K 702 Test Kopfhörer

Der Akg hat ein Kumpel von mir, der Musik macht und der ist Bombe. Leider auch etwas teuer... 

Gruß Kero

P.s. Zu deinen beiden kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, sry.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. August 2010)

Ich hab neulich die Sennheiser MM400 ausprobiert und war ziemlich begeistert.


----------



## Ossiracer (22. August 2010)

Caseking.de » Sound » Alle Headsets » Sennheiser PC 161
Wäre vllt auch was.. Spielt bestimmt ned in der selben Klasse wie die bis jetzt genannten Headsets, ist aber mMn sehr angenehm zu tragen, da es gut sitzt und leicht ist.
Das Headset kann Höhen, Mitten und sogar extreme Bässe gleichzeitig gut wiedergeben.
Getestet habe ich das schon oft.. Vor allem bei dem Lied "Feel the Fever" von Club 7 habe ich dies gemerk.. Am Anfang des Liedes hört man die hohen Töne eines Keyboards, gleichzeitig auch Bass..
Da ich wissen wollte ob das auch bei noch tieferen Bässen der Fall ist, habe ich den Bass im WMP ganz aufgedreht, im Soundtreiber auch noch herumgespielt und es ist immernoch gegangen.
Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass das Headset dabei an einer 7.1 Soundkarte von Auzentech angeschlossen war.

Greez


----------



## Acid (22. August 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Huhu Acid!
> Diese hier kann ich Dir empfehlen:
> 
> Shure SRH750DJ Test Kopfhörer
> ...



erstmal danke für deinen beitrag kero  die AKG kenne ich bereits, ist zweifellos ein genialer kopfhörer, doch für den mobilen musikgenuss schon wieder zu groß finde ich.



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich die Sennheiser MM400 ausprobiert und war ziemlich begeistert.



danke für deinen beitrag, sieht sehr interessat aus, hast du mehr infos dazu bzgl. preis etc?



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Sound » Alle Headsets » Sennheiser PC 161
> Wäre vllt auch was.. Spielt bestimmt ned in der selben Klasse wie die bis jetzt genannten Headsets, ist aber mMn sehr angenehm zu tragen, da es gut sitzt und leicht ist.
> Das Headset kann Höhen, Mitten und sogar extreme Bässe gleichzeitig gut wiedergeben.
> Getestet habe ich das schon oft.. Vor allem bei dem Lied "Feel the Fever" von Club 7 habe ich dies gemerk.. Am Anfang des Liedes hört man die hohen Töne eines Keyboards, gleichzeitig auch Bass..
> ...



Das Headset ist ja die weiterentwicklung vom pc160 welches ich hatte. Jedoch wollte ich mal was anderes ausprobieren, da ich vom 160 ja nicht sooo extrem überzeugt war bzw. wie gesagt der woow effekt auch gefehlt hat.

Ich muss sagen ich habe mich eigentlich schon in die monster beats verliebt  Und werde es glaube ich mal riskieren, in den testberichten und kundenmeinungen ließt mal eigl. nur gutes.
Ich schwanke eben wie gesagt nur noch zwischen dem solo hd und dem studio.

auf wunsch kann ich dann auch ein kleines review hier schreiben, falls noch mehrere user interessiert sind.


----------



## Ossiracer (22. August 2010)

Nü klar!
Auch wenn ich im Moment nicht das Geld für so ein Headset habe... Schön wärs schon mal...
Nja.. Armer Schüler halt C:


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (22. August 2010)

Klar. Zuerst sind das ein Bluetooth Kopfhörer. Kann natürlich gleich der Fall sein, dass das nicht dein Ding wäre, aber :
die sind sehr leicht und sitzen ziemlich gut, also die rutschen kaum und vor allem, die Ohren merken die Kopfhörer kaum, besseres Gefühl gibts nur bei In-Ear Kopfhörern.
das schönste ist, dass an einer Ohrmuschel man den Player bedienen kann
und es ist zusätzlich ein Mic integriert, falls du mal skypen solltest am PC oder so 
Klang ist für meine Verhältnisse sehr schön, am PC sollte man jedoch kalibrieren und an sich anpassen.

Ich werds mir persönlich holen, allerdings für zuhause sprich, als Allround benutzen, wobei die Kopfhörer echt in einer Oberliga mitspielen. 
Ich persönlich trage nur In-Ear Kopfhörer von Sennheiser draußen, weil auf der Straße ich mit solchen Sachen nicht auffallen möchte 
Aber ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich würde einen Versuch wagen, wenns dir nicht gefallen sollte, kannste ja immernoch zurück geben


----------



## Zerebo (22. August 2010)

Was ich gehört hab sind die Monster Beats total überteurte Lifestyle Artikel.
Da bezahlste vor allem für den Namen und kriegst deutlich besseren Klang für weniger Geld woanders.
Die meisten Leute die sowas kaufen haben noch nie Vernünftige Kopfhörer gehört und deshalb sind die Kundenmeinungen wohl so Wertlos wie die gekauften Testberichte.
Am besten für Unterwegs sind sowieso In Ear Kopfhörer,da muss man auch nicht so Laut aufdrehen weil die gut Dämpfen und ganz Nebenbei beschallt man nicht die Umgebung.


----------



## _maxime_ (22. August 2010)

Also ich hab nene Kumpel der hat die Beats Studio klang ist nicht schlecht aber die dinger schauen so ******* aus weil die viel zu groß sind du schaust dann aus wie der größte vollidiot für zuhause sind die ok aber nicht für draußen da würd ich die anderen nehmen,persönlich würd ich gar keine von denen nehmen und würd mir das geld sparen und mir ein headset und noch kopfhörer kaufen


----------



## HomeboyST (31. August 2010)

Also ich konnte die Monster Beats Modelle auf der Cebit mal testen. 
Der Typ hatte auch mal soetwas von keine Ahnung der die dort vertrieben hat. 

Wollte mal den Frequenzbereich wissen welchen die übertragen... da es nicht auf der Packung steht... 
Seine Antwort:   Das brauchen wir nicht drauf drucken.... Die klingen schon super ..   WTF ?!

Fazit, 

Absolut überteuerter Mist. 

Hatte selber gedacht das die evtl. an die Beyerdynamics von mir rankommen.
Fehlanzeige. 

Also aktuell sind die Beyerdynamics MMX300 die besten Kopfhörer ( Headset ) die ich jemals hatte.
Obwohl die HD Serie von Sennheiser auch ziemlich gut ist, jedoch viel zu groß...

Nebenbei, sind die Monster Beats ( sämtliche ) auch von der Qualität so dermaßen schlecht das das schon wahnsinn ist. 
Muss man nur mal bei Amazon die Rezessionen lesen. Scheint viele aber nicht zu stören das sie Ihre Kopfhörer schon das 5te mal einsenden... 

Was für eine Welt... 

P.S. 
Was denkt Ihr denn weshalb der Preis so hoch ist für diesen Schrott... Meint Ihr Dr. Dre, Lady Gaga, Timbaland usw. machen umsonst dafür Werbung ?
Nein, natürlich nicht... und die wollen richtig Kohle dafür sehen....


----------

